# ROTP Civie U Student fees reimbursement?  Are laptops considered "instruments"t"



## highlandgirl (25 Apr 2007)

My question is about reimbursement of civie university student fees and other education costs, specifically, the laptop/computer. I am asking about the computer costs because it has become almost impossible to participate in a modern university without a personal computer. Student fees, in addition to tuition fees, at a university can run quite high between &00.00 and 1,400.00 depending on the institution. Have other ROTP students claimed these additional costs? What have other 'education costs" have civie U ROTP's been reimbursed for? I am hoping to hear from experienced civie U ROTP's. Thank you

In an attempt to clarify the CF policy, I have copied the following paragraphs from  DND websites:

http://www.rmc.ca/academic/registrar/programme/p003_aadmplans_e.html
  





> Under ROTP, the costs of tuition, uniforms, books, instruments and other essential fees are born by the Department of National Defence for the duration of a candidate's education at RMC.  In addition, an officer cadet is paid a monthly salary, less deductions for..........



.....also as an example the follwing quote is applicable to Civie U:

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=49&bhcp=1


> The Regular Officer Training Plan (ROTP) comprises a fully subsidised Physiotherapy Degree program at an accredited Canadian university. Immediately upon graduation, a period of obligatory service between two to five years, depending on the period of academic subsidization, will commence. To qualify for ROTP, you must be enrolled in or be eligible for admission to a Canadian physiotherapy program leading to a first degree in Physiotherapy. Benefits of ROTP include: monthly salary, reimbursement of tuition fees, books and student fees, pension plan, twenty paid vacation days annually, medical and dental care and guaranteed summer employment.


----------



## Big Foot (25 Apr 2007)

highlandgirl, if RMC is anything to go by, no, you will not be reimbursed for a laptop. I had to pay for the laptop that I am currently typing this message on. Sorry to burst your bubble on this but I'd imagine that if RMC students aren't entitled to it, civvy U students probably fall under the same rules.


----------



## Shamrock (25 Apr 2007)

You'll have access to a computer at the library or at other computer labs.  Unless your program has a specific requirement for a computer, you're most likely SOL (you may still not be able to claim the laptop, anyhow).

Mandatory student fees are reimbursed.  Fees which you can opt out of are not.

CBI 210.80 is the reference.


----------



## JesseWZ (25 Apr 2007)

At my ROTP briefing in Sept of this year it was clarified that laptops are NOT an educational expense and as such they answer was buy your own. You get a salary. Use it.
Cheers,


----------



## highlandgirl (25 Apr 2007)

Thank you to those who answered my questions. I am the parent of a first year ROTP student.  It is 'tax-time" and I was preparing our family's returns and noticed that a large amount of money on the student account was for additional fees that were not reimbursed by the CF. Army.ca. is a good place for those of us without any military background to ask questions. I always appreciate the replies that are posted to Army.ca when they are clear and informative.


----------



## Shamrock (25 Apr 2007)

highlandgirl said:
			
		

> Thank you to those who answered my questions. I am the parent of a first year ROTP student.  It is 'tax-time" and I was preparing our family's returns and noticed that a large amount of money on the student account was for additional fees that were not reimbursed by the CF. Army.ca. is a good place for those of us without any military background to ask questions. I always appreciate the replies that are posted to Army.ca when they are clear and informative.



It's also a good place for those of us with a military background to ask questions.  Sometimes, it's a good place to have relatively complete strangers tell us to use the search function.

Civi U does incur more expenses for ROTP candidates than RMC, but that's what a salary is for.  Still cheaper than paying for school all by one's lonesome.


----------



## JesseWZ (25 Apr 2007)

Oh indeed.


----------

